# GBROS' iForce Maximize V2 Log



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

I will be starting a log for the iForce Maximize v2 pre-workout powder.

Im currently 5"6"

BF%= 12.3%

It can be purchased from the following link;

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-maximize-v2-570g-45-servings.cfm

Currently the training will be as follows....

Current training/Cardio schedule;

Heavy weights isolation training 4 times a week and 1 HIIT training as follows;

Monday; Back, Biceps anf forearms

Tuesday; Legs and Core

Wednesday;Rest

Thursday; Shoulders, Chest and Triceps

Friday; HIIT bag work and cross trainer combined (maximum 30 mins in total)

Saturday; Rest

Sunday; Any weak areas

I will be updating on all the sessions so anyone can feel free to ask me anything :]

This is my initial review of iForce's MaximizeV2

*Flavor 8/10 *

The mixture of the powder itself was absolutely fine. No bits of any notice (used a blender bottle). In terms of the flavour, when considering the different chemicals it contains, I feel the taste was masked well. Therefore, based on this, the flavour was a 8. Drinkability was quite easy although strangely enough the product did not state the exact grams needed for one scoop. Nevertheless, it was easy enough to drink and I chose to mix it in 8 ounces.

*Energy 10/10 *

Definitely great energy and focus and what was strange was that for first time ever I was performing under a stomach ache. Ive never had a stomach ache during a workout but was not down to taking Maximize (was due to the food I had the night before). Got a real strange feeling of my appetite being suppressed at the same time and yet it is only 20 calories.

*Endurance 10/10 *

I managed to reduce my rest times from a full minute to exactly 35 seconds between EACH set. Between each exercise it was reduced to 1 minute and 30 seconds and this is a huge improvement considering I usually need a well needed rest between different exercises. I actually improved my pull-ups by a full 4 reps on my third set.

*Compare 10/10 *

Best on this workout I do honestly (and impartially) believe this product is under-rated. iForce have got a huge winner on their hands. What is really exciting about this product is that it is not based on the quite often over-rated Arginine. I believe that the ingredient, Agmatine is going to be the next big thing in this supplement industry. If I could give it a 11 based on this first workout I actually would.

Overall 10/10

Excellent overall and ive tried so many pre-workouts but this is definitely in the top 2. Will be definitely a firm number one if my next workout is just as good (wont mention the other rival unless you ask via PM). For 45 servings is a bargain considering if others were this effective, they would reduce their serving size.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

will be following this with interest, will you be noting how it makes you feel and energy levels etc?

one thing though i dont think id train shoulders chest and triceps all on the same day. think one of the muscle groups will suffer a bit.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> will be following this with interest, will you be noting how it makes you feel and energy levels etc?
> 
> one thing though i dont think id train shoulders chest and triceps all on the same day. think one of the muscle groups will suffer a bit.


Yes mate for every session :] I know shoulders takes a pasting as it is on chest and triceps and youre right but i tend to include just 4 or 5 sets max entirely for the shoulder as it was one of my weak parts two years back :lol:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

no problemo well if it works for you theres no point in changing it.


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome! Glad to see the log started, looking forward to your review!


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry for the delay guys. I only received my product on thursday and had an exam on friday. Now im free to log =]


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Changed my workouts to an all body one for next four weeks to try and 'shock' the body.

It will now be as follows;

*Saturday; *All-body workout

*Sunday;* HIIT bag work and cross trainer combined (maximum 30 mins in total)

*Monday;* Rest

*Tuesday; *All-body workout

*Wednesday;* HIIT bag work and cross trainer combined (maximum 30 mins in total)

*Thursday;* Rest

*Friday;* All-body workout


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

*Today's workout;*

Wide-grip pulls;

Set 1; 12; Set 2; 11;Set 3; 7; Set 4; 6

Dumb-bell bench press;

Set 1; 11; Set 2; 8;Set 3; 9; Set 4; 8

Deadlift (up in weight by 20% from last week);

Set 1; 12; Set 2; 8;Set 3; 7; Set 4; 8

Glute bridge (up in weight by 20% from last week);

Set 1; 15; Set 2; 13;Set 3; 12

Hanging knee raise;

Set 1; 12; Set 2; 12;Set 3; 8

Next workout will be more arms focused too.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

*Sunday's feedback;*

Had my HIIT bag work and cross trainer combined and kept it to 20 minutes instead of 30 due to the satisfaction i got enough out of the session. Initially i was skeptical that a pre-workout product would work for a HIIT session due to the lack of rest and intensity of it even compared to a weights session. However, i can honestly say this product kept me going. I had a careful look at the ingredients and i believe that the endurance came from the citrulline malate which i have always rated highly. Apparently, its also good for a weights session although many have believed for a while now (including myself) that it was mostly for endurance athletes. But here is a link to one study done on it.

http://ergo-log.com/citrullinemalate.html


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

So what made you switch your workouts? I could never do the whole body in one session it seems like it would just be too much volume!


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

iForce Dave said:


> So what made you switch your workouts? I could never do the whole body in one session it seems like it would just be too much volume!


My arms are only 14.8 inches and they been staying the same for 3 weeks now so i decided to try and achieve an overall muscle trauma in every session since ive got like all kinds of anti-catabolics in my armour.:laugh:


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Plyo-push ups superset with Incline dumb-bell bench press;

Set 1; 50.12; Set 2; 43.9; Set 3; 37.8; Set 4; 28.7

Romanian Deadlift

Set 1; 15; Set 2; 14; Set 3; 12; Set 4; 13

Weighted triceps dips superset with Barbell Biceps curl

Set 1; 15.12; Set 2; 13.10; Set 3; 8; 9

Weighted Seated Russian twist

Set 1; 14 (both sides); Set 2; 12 (both sides)

Weighted plank;

1 minute 30 seconds

The energy in this session was 'phenomenal'. I am in way trying to over-hype this product and am not even paid by iForce or sponsored by them but i promise if anyone purchases this product they will be getting their money's worth. I increased my reps by at least 1 in EVERY exercise above when these exercises were performed as part of my isolation workouts. I found that even when i completed my session i felt like i wanted to do another round.


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

gbros said:


> Plyo-push ups superset with Incline dumb-bell bench press;
> 
> Set 1; 50.12; Set 2; 43.9; Set 3; 37.8; Set 4; 28.7
> 
> ...


haha thanks for keeping us updated. Im shaking up some maximize v2 right now getting ready for my leg workout!


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Wednesday's session and performance was as follows;

HIIT bag work and cross trainer combined and did a full 30 minutes. I went 10minutes longer than the last HIIT session. What was great was that despite my schedule having all body workouts, i could still satisfactorily keep up the intensity in my HIIT session. I had good focus solely thanks to Maximizev2 and now do believe here on in that its BETTER than Pre Surge. Thats right...BETTER. Even though i felt a bit of strain on my right shoulder, i felt like i could keep going and still recover for my next session (friday)


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

iForce Dave said:


> haha thanks for keeping us updated. Im shaking up some maximize v2 right now getting ready for my leg workout!


How did your legs workout go? I intend to keep the log going for a few weeks longer still (probably until it runs out) :laugh:


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

gbros said:


> How did your legs workout go? I intend to keep the log going for a few weeks longer still (probably until it runs out) :laugh:


it was very intense, I worked up to a max for squats:

(in pounds)

135x10

225x10

315x10

405x3

455x2

475x1

495x1

510x1

then i did extensions, leg curls, leg presses, and calf raises


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Just found this log! Liking what you are doing for sure, keep it up bro!


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

iForce Dave said:


> it was very intense, I worked up to a max for squats:
> 
> (in pounds)
> 
> ...


Thats impressive dave! 510lbs for a 1 rep max! :scared: woah youre not looking to be in the new terminator 5 move are you? :tongue:


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

criticalbench said:


> Just found this log! Liking what you are doing for sure, keep it up bro!


Thanks bro! Keep a look out for updates


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

*Friday's session was as follows;*

Dumb-bell incline press

Set 1; 12; Set 2; 11; Set 3; 9; Set 4; 9

Lateral lunge (non-alternating) superset with T-Bar row

Set 1; 12.15; Set 2; 12.14; Set 3; 12 Set; 9 ((T-Bar was done on on its own in sets 3 and 4 as Lateral lunge was done sufficiently and had to increase T-Bar row by 20% as it was feeling toOO easy!)

Arnold press;

Set 1; 9; Set 2; 8; Set 3; 7; Set 4; 8

Dumb-bell one-legged squat

Set 1; 12(right) 11(left; had an injury on left side few months ago and still needs work) Set 2; 12(right) 8(left); Set 3; 9(both) Set 4; 10(both)

Hanging side raise (increased weight by 20%)

Set 1; 13(both); Set 2(both); 15(both); Set 3; 11(both); Set 4; 8(both)


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

*Yesterday's session (sunday) was as follows;*

HIIT bag work and cross trainer combined and completed the full allotted 30 minutes. I'm really enjoying how this product continues to work even with HIIT training while other pre-workout products have been a let down for HIIT (as they're mainly focused on weight training). Im sure many can agree (once again) that its probably the citrulline malate  I managed to increase my km on the cross trainer by a full 0.20km which may not be alot to some but thats like 12.5% increase if i did 1.6km which is a mile!


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

gbros said:


> Thats impressive dave! 510lbs for a 1 rep max! :scared: woah youre not looking to be in the new terminator 5 move are you? :tongue:


haha, idk my grandma calls me arnold (we are part austrian/german)



gbros said:


> *Yesterday's session (sunday) was as follows;*
> 
> HIIT bag work and cross trainer combined and completed the full allotted 30 minutes. I'm really enjoying how this product continues to work even with HIIT training while other pre-workout products have been a let down for HIIT (as they're mainly focused on weight training). Im sure many can agree (once again) that its probably the citrulline malate  I managed to increase my km on the cross trainer by a full 0.20km which may not be alot to some but thats like 12.5% increase if i did 1.6km which is a mile!


awesome man! Functional fitness is a great tool.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry for the delay everyone who reads this journal. Ive been extremely busy this week and have all my log results on paper as i normally do and will post them here early tomorrow. Sorry for any delay.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

iForce Dave said:


> haha, idk my grandma calls me arnold (we are part austrian/german)
> 
> awesome man! Functional fitness is a great tool.


I thought i could see the resemblance between you and arnie from that pic of yours :whistling:


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Tuesday's session results were as follows;

Plyo-push ups superset with Incline dumb-bell bench press;

Set 1; *56*.12; Set 2; *45.10*; Set 3; 37.8; Set 4; 28.6

Romanian Deadlift

Set 1; *17*; Set 2; *15*; Set 3; *13*; Set 4; 12

Weighted triceps dips superset with Barbell Biceps curl

Set 1; *17*.12; Set 2; 13.10; Set 3; *10*. 9

Weighted Seated Russian twist

Set 1; *18 *(both sides); Set 2; *10 *(both sides)

Weighted plank;

*2 minutes*

Above you can compare the same two workouts in week 1 and week 2. In bold black is the increase in reps I achieved. Red is the decrease in reps from last week. Although the reps in red were less than last week, I had overall increased the number of reps as a whole (counting all the reps from the sets in each exercise). I got a strange feeling of wanting to stay longer in the gym (probably due to increased stamina from using Maximize v2) but resisted the temptation.

Wednesday's session was as follows;

HIIT bag work and cross trainer combined and did a full 30 minutes. I remember last time I had HIIT work on the bag I suffered a little shoulder problem but its seemed to have cleared up in full. I managed to perform 3.4km in the 15 minutes on the cross trainer on more difficult levels than Sunday's session. I performed *0.15km extra* from Sunday which only adds to the delight.  I was in the gym later than usual and although I know stimulants shouldn't be taken late at night I couldn't resist. The energy was as good as any other session which is a good sign. While other pre-workouts tend to wear out in weeks 2 (or 3) it seems (so far) in week 2 its been exactly same as the very first dose I took. Stamina is ever improving even more.

Today (Friday) session results with comparision

Dumb-bell incline press

Set 1; 12; Set 2; *12*; Set 3; *12*; Set 4; 9

Lateral lunge (non-alternating) superset with T-Bar row (T-Bar weight was increased by 20% as it was far to easy last week)

Set 1; *14*.*13*; Set 2; 12.*15*; Set 3; *12*.12 Set; *10 *(An extra set to lateral lunge was added in set 3 but not in set 4 where T-Bar was performed on its own).

Arnold press;

Set 1; 9; Set 2; 8; Set 3; *8*; Set 4; 8

Dumb-bell one-legged squat

Set 1; *12*(both)(left knee is definitely feeling more stable than before and the pain is decreasing every week) Set 2; *12*(both) Set 3; 10(both) Set 4; 10(both)

Hanging side raise

Set 1; *17*(both); Set 2; 15(both); Set 3; 11(both); Set 4; 9(both)

I managed once again to increase my reps from last week. What was a bonus was that despite the increase in reps, there was no decrease in latter reps ) performed in other sets as opposed to Wednesday's session (apart from T-Bar row as the weight was increased by 20% from last week). Was extremely pleased with my one-legged squats on my left side as my knee seems to be (finally) recovering from the ligament damage. Once again im getting this strange temptation to stay longer in the gym. Feel its definitely due to the increased stamina I have achieved with Maximize v2 as ive never got this with other pre-workouts.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Will update this log tonight!


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Sunday 4th July workout is the same workout I last performed on 19th June prior to this;

I did not perform it last week as I was real busy with legal paperwork in office and had to do extra hours to sort it out.

This workout is therefore compared to 19th June's results which is roughly 2 weeks apart;

Wide-grip pulls;

Set 1; 12; Set 2; *12*;Set 3; *9*; Set 4; 6

Dumb-bell bench press;

Set 1; *13*; Set 2; *7*;Set 3; *8*; Set 4; *12 *

Deadlift;

Set 1; 12; Set 2; 8;Set 3; *8*; Set 4; 8

Glute bridge;

Set 1; 15; Set 2; *15*;Set 3; 12

Hanging knee raise;

Set 1; *15*; Set 2; 12;Set 3; *12 *

Completely two sets of wide grip pull-ups for 12 was the best feeling ever! My brother's friend claims he can do 4 sets of 12 and my brother told me this around 20 minutes before workout. It made me more determined to get closer to that claim! My aim is that in 4 more weeks time I should be at least 3 sets for 12 now.

Strangely in my first set on dumb-bell bench press it felt real easy like I could have performed a few more reps. *Maximize v2's energy and focus may have been the reason*. After that I had a bit of a let down on set 2 and 3. This awful music came on and it was one of the worst songs ever. It put me off my game  However, I did manage to make up for it on my fourth set big time! I feel stuck on my deadlifts at the moment but having said that, it is only 2 weeks ago when I increased the weight I lift by 20%. I managed only a 1 rep increase from 2 weeks ago in my third set and was losing my grip a little. If I had better grip I would have easily done more.

Glute bridge was equally hard as last time but the hanging knee raise (one of my fav exercises) while feeling difficult, i managed to consistently perform an extra 7 reps.

Monday 5th July 2010;

Uphill sprints;

I changed my routine and went outdoors uphill running. This was first time I have done this in 3 months! I couldn't do it due to my ligament damage I had suffered before. I performed 10 sprints for 20 seconds at 9/10 effort with a jog downhill to starting position with no rest and performing other sprint immediately. At first, the lactic acid build up especially in the second sprint was unbearable. However, I continued and felt I had good focus and desire to continue. Did Maximize v2 help? I believe so, yes. Where others may quit on such circuits, it allowed me to perform my last 7,8,9,10 sprints *at only a 10-15% slower pace* from that of the first 6. Usually in the past I have not used pre-workouts for uphill jogging as I believe they usually don't help in outdoor running. However, as this product contains Citrulline I felt it allowed me to give it that extra push in the last few sprints.* Without Maximize v2 my last 7,8,9,10 sprints could well easily have been a third or even 50% slower* despite considering myself to have good overall fitness.

Wednesday 7th July;

Incline dumb-bell bench press;

Set 1; *13*; Set 2; *11 *Set 3; *10 *Set 4; *10 *

Plyo-push ups

Set 1; *25 *Set 2; *25 *Set 3; *25 *Set 4; *25 *

Romanian Deadlift

Set 1; 17; Set 2; 15; Set 3; 13; Set 4; 12

Weighted triceps dips superset with Barbell Biceps curl

Set 1; 17.*15*; Set 2; *14*.*12*; Set 3; 8; 9

Weighted Seated Russian twist

Set 1; *19 *(both sides); Set 2; *12 *(both sides)

Weighted plank (increased weight by 20%);

30 seconds

I decided to slightly change this workout. I usually perform plyo-push ups as a superset with incline dumb-bell bench press. However, to maximize my rest for incline bench press, I decided to perform incline bench press first and then plyo-push ups on its own up to a maximum of 100 reps.

The extra rest for Incline bench press worked! Definitely need to consider changing weights for next session. Increased reps by 8 which was extremely pleasing 

In all honesty the plyo-push ups seemed to be taxing on my shoulders after the incline. I decided to perform them in reps of 25 and not any more. However, will look to improve on this for next session. Romanian deadlift was a let down due to my grip and not due to my performance overall. Needs improvement.

The triceps dips and barbell biceps curl were as tough as the last time. However, in relation to the barbell biceps curl I may consider increasing the weight for next time as I feel I could have pushed extra weight even in this session. Maximize v2 definitely provided that pump and was not too overpowering and just about right. Remember, this is only in relation to 1 scoop. (I even had that pump look and feeling after I finished the gym and was sometimes flexing without realizing).

The weighted plank was real hard but that was due to increase in weight.

Thursday 8th July 2010;

HIIT bag work and cross trainer combined and performed 20 minutes. The drive, stamina, focus and energy were all at an extremely good level and yet I was performing this at late! I set a target of 2.4km for cross trainer in 10 minutes and performed 2.48km! Rather than a feeling of relief, I felt disappointment that I did not do any more on cross trainer. The bag work was like a mini reward after the cross trainer. The snap in my punches was good and could feel that my shoulder problem has completely gone. I was stilling feeling that 'pump' from yesterday's session which is strange (probably because the antagonist tricep is being worked constantly from boxing).

Friday 9th July 2010

Dumb-bell decline press (increased weight by 20%)

Set 1; 12; Set 2; *10*; Set 3; *8*; Set 4; *10 *

Lateral lunge (non-alternating) superset with T-Bar row

Set 1; *15*.*15*; Set 2; 12.15; Set 3; 12.12 Set 4; *12*.10(An extra set to lateral lunge was added in set 4

Arnold press;

Set 1; *12*; Set 2; *12 *

Dumb-bell one-legged squat

Set 1; *15*(bothSet 2; *15*(both)

Hanging side raise

Set 1; *15*(both); Set 2; 15(both); Set 3; *15*(both); Set 4; *12*(both)

Before I took Maximizev2 for this session I did not really feel going to the gym. I had a real long day at work and just didn't feel I would perform any way near I knew I could. However, im glad I did enter the gym once I was there.

Once again some stupid music nearly messed up my gym bench press. It felt like deja vu  I gave it my everything in the last set and all the while taking into consideration this was a 20% increase in weight from last week! An extra set was performed for lateral lunges as I felt I needed more leg work in this session. Arnold press was much easier than last week and so kept it to two sets although this was through determination and not because they were light although they felt it. Weight needs increasing next week. One legged squat was reduced to 2 sets as im finally overcoming my left knee problem. I felt I still had lots lots of energy when it came to Hanging side raise. Felt this was performed with good satisfaction.


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad the Maximize V2 has been helping you blast through the tough workouts.

Glad the knee is feeling better, wish I could say the same. Mine got hurt while squatting.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

*26th July 2010 (Back, Biceps and forearms)*

Towel-weighted wide grip pull-ups *(12,10,8,8 *  *)*

Barbell bicep curl *(10,9,8,8)*

Unilateral row (pyramid set going up in weight by 10% each set) *(15,13,12,7)*

Tricep bar hammer curls *(12,10)*

Dumb-bell wrist extension *(12,12)*

Dumb-bell wrist flexion *(12,12)*

Wrist rotation *(12,10)*

Powerball (to completely burn out forearms) *(score 13,357)*

*Used two scoops as I was officially going gym after a long time and entering at 9pm!*

Positives; Impressed with the focus I had for a change in type of pull-ups. *First time I've done towel type of pull-ups* and felt like I had good grip considering I think its weak.

*I felt a good pump during the hammer curls* and much more than when I was performing the barbell curls

Got a huge pump in my forearms from wrist flexion!* Try it with Maximize v2 and it goes a long way!*

Negatives; Couldn't sleep!!!! 

I keep getting a click near wrist when I do wrist rotations. Anyone know why? Its not painful

*27th July 2010 Boxing bag work 45 minutes (slow, steady, medium state boxing)*

*Positives;* I decided not to do HIIT type of boxing as I normally do as I was just easing back in after illness from last week

Had good energy and felt my endurance was tempting me to go a little harder at the Slam man I was using. Shame I couldn't knock his head off 

*Negatives;* Extremely tired after doing 45 minutes which I haven't done for months on bag work

*29th July 2010 (Chest and triceps)*

Barbell bench press (flat)* (12,10,7,4)*

Weighted dips *(10,8,8,8)*

Decline bench flyes *(12,10,9,8)*

Reverse grip EZ Bar standing french press *(10,12)*

Cable tricep kick-backs *(12,8)*

I took one scoop for this workout.

*Positives;* *Is there any such thing as a good pump in the chest? *I got it this workout and more so than when I performed all-body workouts. I felt like King Kong 

*No negatives in workout. *Awesome soreness the next day in chest and triceps (at night-time)

*31st July 2010 (Shoulders, Legs and Abs)*

Barbell squat (pyramid sets going up by 20% including one-rep-max) *(20,15,12,8,1)*

Barbell deadlift *(15,10,8,4)*

Bulgarian dumb-bell split squat *(12 (both sides), 11 (both sides))*

Seated barbell calf raises *(20,15)*

Hanging knee raises to side raise complex (one rep equals one knee raise to side raise one side) *(8,8,8,7)*

Barbell standing superman roll-out *(15,12)*

Weighted star plank *(35 seconds)*

I took two scoops this workout.

*Positives;* If you've followed this journal then you'll know I was missing my Barbell squats due to a knee injury I was recovering from. Was a little nervous at first to go back on them but great feeling half way through when I was *only around 10% off my previous one-rep-max months ago before getting injured.*

*Negatives;* Just felt a little tension in the back of my knee when stretching off. Hope its not too early to be squatting.

*2nd August 2010 (Back, Biceps and forearms)*

Towel-weighted wide grip pull-ups *(12,10,**10,9*  *) *

Barbell bicep curl *(**12**,9,8,8)*

Unilateral row (pyramid set going up in weight by 10% each set) *(15,13,**10**,7)*

Tricep bar hammer curls *(12,**8**)*

Dumb-bell wrist extension *(**10**,12)*

Dumb-bell wrist flexion *(12,12)*

Wrist rotation *(12,10)*

Powerball (to completely burn out forearms) *(score; **12,547** so weak *  * )*

Just took one scoop for this workout as opposed to last week to notice if there would be any difference

Once again got *a huge pump in my forearms from wrist flexion!* Try it with Maximize v2 and it goes a long way!

Negatives; I felt that I had better performance with two scoops of Maximize v2 for last week due to lower scores this week 

I didn't go further during wrist rotations due to the clicking 

*3rd August 2010 (Boxing HIIT 30 minutes)*

I took two scoops with the full knowledge I may not sleep later at night (trained at 8.30pm)

*Positives;* I decided to go back to HIIT due to full recovery from illness. It was awesome and was hugely focused. *Got good endurance from Maximize v2 *(have I said that a countless number of times now?  )

*No negatives as I wish I went longer!*

*5th August 2010 (Chest and triceps)*

Barbell bench press (flat) *(12,10,**10,6**)*

Weighted dips *(**12**,8,**9**,8)*

Decline bench flyes *(12,**8,8,7**)*

Reverse grip EZ Bar standing french press *(**12**,12)*

Cable tricep kick-backs *(**10**,**12**)*

I decided to go for a full two scoops.

*Positives;* Wow at improving on bench! *Im officially up by 33lbs in my bench during the use of Maximize v2!!!.* The focus was brilliant in workout and kept only a rest of 45 seconds between EACH set of EACH exercise.

*Negatives;* I don't know if this should be in negatives (as I find my aggression) pleasing but I wanted to kill my brother as he forced me to do last rep in third set of barbell bench press or he threatened not to spot for me  Brotherly love or tough love?

*6th August 2010*

Took measurements in morning (except weight) as i seemed to look a little bigger after my brother complimented me and thought it was a wind up. Took measurements of my chest and biceps using myotape (http://www.predatornutrit...pd-myotape-body-tape-mģ̀6th August 2010. *I increased my biceps by 1.2cm!! *

Used FatTrack Gold for body fat measurement. (http://www.predatornutrit...l-body-fat-caliper.cfm) *Im down to 11.2% body fat from start of 12.3% before using Maximize v2 WHILE on a bulk??!! * 

*7th August 2010 (Shoulders, Legs and Abs)*

Barbell squat (pyramid sets going up by 20% including one-rep-max) *(20,**16,14,12**,1)*

Barbell deadlift *(15,10,**7**,4)*

Bulgarian dumb-bell split squat *(**10 **(both sides), 11 (both sides))*

Seated barbell calf raises *(20,15)*

Hanging knee raises to side raise complex (one rep equals one knee raise to side raise one side) *(**10**,8,8,**8**)*

Barbell standing superman roll-out *(15,**15**)*

I took two scoops this workout.

*Positives;** I am OFFICIALLY back to my normal lifts of squat thanks to Maximize v2! *Managed to increase reps hugely from last week.* Great energy and felt eager for the rest period to finish despite only being 45 seconds*

*Negatives;* Just felt a little tension in the back of my knee when stretching off. Hope its not too early to be squatting.

I decreased by one rep in both deadlift (but due to poor grip) and bulgarian split squat However, my squat performance was pleasing.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

iForce Dave said:


> Glad the Maximize V2 has been helping you blast through the tough workouts.
> 
> Glad the knee is feeling better, wish I could say the same. *Mine got hurt while squatting.*


Doc said no squatting to me as it could worsen it but i pretended he said do squatting :laugh:


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Good to hear the endurance improvements gbros. How soon before your workouts have you been taking the product? Any tips for timing?


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Gbros! Looks like that Maximize really helped deliver gains in size and strength while also lowering your bodyfat! You really put in the hard work and it shows:beer:


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

predatorN said:


> Good to hear the endurance improvements gbros. How soon before your workouts have you been taking the product? Any tips for timing?


Thats actually a good question because i havent mentioned it and yet its important. I found that taking a scoop 5 minutes before warming up was a lot better than 30 minutes before warming up which although initally worked, it seems the fat burning effects were better if the dosage was closer to the time of performing the warm-ups. maybe due to the 1,3 it contains?


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

iForce Dave said:


> Thanks Gbros! Looks like that Maximize really helped deliver gains in size and strength while also lowering your bodyfat! You really put in the hard work and it shows:beer:


Thanks Dave! :beer: My brother is already asking my secret and i think he secretely envies me but doesnt admit it since im his younger brother :laugh:


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

gbros said:


> Thanks Dave! :beer: My brother is already asking my secret and i think he secretely envies me but doesnt admit it since im his younger brother :laugh:


Haha i my older brother was always bigger and stronger than me and a tough army guy, now I make him look tiny lol


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

iForce Dave said:


> Haha i my older brother was always bigger and stronger than me and a tough army guy, now I make him look tiny lol


Ha ha i bet!! :lol: Keep tuned how im going to try and maintain during Ramadan as ive only just started fasting yesterday. Hope Maximize v2 keeps me going in gym at 10pm and sleepin around 2.30am. Then waking at 3.25am to eat and stop eating at 3.59am-ish. :whistling:


----------

